# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Hướng dẫn sử dụng Yaskawa Sigma II SGDM

## CKD

*Hướng dẫn sử dụng Yaskawa Sigma II SGDM*

Thấy rất nhiều bạn ham thích SERVO (hoặc lạc lối nên đã lỡ tậu servo về) nhưng lại rất mơ hồ về servo. Điều này gây khó khăn rất lớn cho các bạn.. có rất nhiều câu hỏi xoay quanh việc sử dụng servo mà các bạn có thể mắc phải như:
- Servo và Step khác nhau ra sao?
- Đấu nối thế nào? Tương thích với mach3 không? v.v...
- Làm sao để kích hoạt, khởi động servo?
- Làm sao để chạy đúng?
- Và còn vô vàn câu hỏi liên quan đến servo mà các bạn có thể vướng phải.

_Nói là hướng dẫn sử dụng cho nó hoành tráng, nhưng thật ra chỉ là sự cô động và góp nhặt một số thông tin giúp cho các bạn tiếp cận với servo dễ dàng hơn. Lượt sơ qua vài nội dung._


*- Servo và Step khác nhau ra sao?*
Sao servo lại rắc rối đến vậy. Cơ bản và đơn giản dể hiểu, do servo có tính ứng dụng nhiều hơn step do đó nó có nhiều cài đặt hơn để có thể sử dụng được với nhiều mục đích, ứng dụng khác nhau. Chính vì thế so sánh servo & step trực tiếp là không chính xác.
Xét trên công năng sử dụng là động cơ trợ động cho máy CNC. Thì servo & step có vài điểm nổi bật sau.

*Servo*
*Step*

_Cách sử dụng_
Phức tạp
Đơn giản

_Giá thành_
Đắt
Rẻ

_Ứng dụng_
Nhiều
Ít

_Quá tải_
Báo lỗi
Mất bước



*- Đấu nối thế nào? Tương thích với mach3 không?*
Tương thích với mach3? Có rất nhiều loại servo và không phải là loại nào cũng tương thích mach3 (chạy puls/dir). Cụ thể với Yaskawa Sigma II - SGDM thì được.
Đấu nối thế nào? Cũng có nhiều cách đấu nối.. nhưng thông thường với mach3 hay gặp thì cách đấu nối có thể sẽ được trình bày bên dưới.

Lượt sơ qua sơ đồ đấu nối cơ bản của Yaskawa Sigma II - SGDM như sau (đây là mô hình đấu nối để chạy vị trí - position control):



*Lưu ý các tín hiệu PULS (CW) & SIGN (CCW)*

Nhưng cách đấu line-driver kiểu ấy thì phần lớn BOB cho Mach3 cũng như NC-Studio và nhiều sản phẩm DIY khác lại không đấu nối được. Ta có cách đấu nối sau:



Mô hình đấu nối open colector (_Example 1_) là hay được dùng nhất. Ngoài ra do một số BOB có output kiểu kéo đẩy, nên việc đấu nối dương (+) hay gnd (-) chung gì đều được. Cụ thể theo mỗi loại BOB thì phải biết BOB nào mới có thể cụ thể được.
_Lưu ý là tất cả các cấp điện áp 5V, 12V, 24V đều phải có nối tiếp điện trở ngoài (thường 5V mấy bạn hay không nối điện trở ngoài, rủi ro cháy opto rất lớn). Giá trị điện trở thì xem hướng dẫn phía dưới ảnh._

Việc nối với bộ lọc nguồn (filter) cũng khá cần thiết. Vì servo là thiết bị gây nhiễu, có thể gây nhiễu vào các tín hiệu của BOB vốn rất nhạy cảm.
Các gợi ý đấu nối filter cũng như dây ground.









Sơ lượt vài hình ảnh giới thiệu đấu nối được trích từ manual của Yaskawa.
- _Lưu ý số Pin của PULS là 7-8 và SIGN là 11-12_ Và chạy được hay chưa.. thì tới đây vẫn chưa xác định.
- Đấu nối cụ thể hơn có thể được trình bày bên dưới.
- Bài viết thuần là cô động thông tin từ manual của hãng. CKD đã sử dụng Yaskawa từ lâu, gần đây không tiếp xúc nên có thể nhớ nhầm thông tin nào đấy. Các cao thủ đi ngang thấy sai hoặc thiếu xin bổ sung.

----------

Gamo, hieunguyenkham, hoahong102

----------


## CKD

*Hướng dẫn làm quen parameters Yaskawa Sigma II SGDM*

Để có thể config (hiệu chỉnh) driver Yaskawa Sigma II SGDM phục vụ được mục đích của mình. Chúng ta phải biết vài parameter cơ bản sau.

Đa phần chúng ta đều mua Servo cũ, chắc chắn trong đấy đã được cài đặt rồi. Người bán có thể đã reset hoặc chưa. Tốt nhất chúng ta nên Reset default factory setting, trả về thông số mặc định từ nhà sản xuất. Nhằm tránh các thông số đã cài đặt không mong muốn.

_* Cách thức sử dụng bảng điều khiển chúng ta nên tham khảo thêm từ hướng dẫn (manual). Mình chỉ liệt kê các param quan trọng & cơ bản nhất._

*Funtion Fn.005* is used when returning to the factory settings after changing parameter settings. Tạm gọi là *Trả (reset) về mặc định cho dễ hiểu*. Thao tác thì xem hình bên dưới.



Một video hướng dẫn cách reset param



*Param Pn.000* Chế độ chạy vị trí.
*Param Pn.200* Cách nhận xung. Với Mach3 thì n.xxx1 hoặc n.xxx5



*Param Pn.202 & Pn.203* Electronic gear (tỷ số truyền điện tử). Nếu không rỏ thì nên để mặc định.



_Electronic gear xin xem thêm hướng dẫn sử dụng_

----------

Gamo, hieunguyenkham, tiinicat

----------


## CKD

*Param Pn.50A* Enable/Disable servo ON signal



*Param Pn.50A & Pn.50B* Enable/Disable servo Limit signal



*Param Pn.001 & Pn.406* Motor stop method when Limit signal

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Ngoài ra để servo chạy đúng thì *tinh chỉnh* là khâu bắt buộc phải thực hiện.
Để có thể thực hiện được thao tác này các bạn nên tìm hiểu Chương 9 trong hướng dẫn.
Tài liệu hướng dẫn được cập nhật ngay bên dưới bài viết.

Ví dụ về lý do tại sao phải tuning servo



*Download File*

----------

Gamo, thehiena2, TigerHN

----------


## nhatson

bổ sung vụ turning

----------

hoahong102, TigerHN

----------


## Duccdt06

Bác CKD cho em hỏi tí, cái bộ này 400w thì tương đương với step bao nhiêu Nm. E tính dùng làm moto z chạy 6 đầu thì có nổi ko, có cần hộp số ko. Thank bác

----------


## CKD

Chắc tầm step size 57 thôi, khoảng hơn 1.2Nm.

Dùng qua hộp số thì mất lợi thế về tốc độ. Dùng trực tiếp thì moment yếu.

----------

tuandat2631999

----------


## legiao

Bác CKD chỉ dùm mình chỉnh Param nào cho con động cơ yaskawa nó bợt kêu gừ gừ  với

----------


## CKD

Bác nên xem qua mục Auto Tuning.
Vì hơi phức tạp chút và trong tay không còn con Yas nào để test lại nên mình chưa giới thiệu lên đây.

----------


## quangkhanh

Bác CKD cho em hỏi .
Con servo yaskawa sgdm , em set trở về mặt định (Fn 0005) xong chuyển qua Pn 50A  n8170, Pn 50b n 6548,Pn 000 n0010 (sau khi nhập thông số xong tắc nguồn mở lại)   Sao không run được servo .nó  hiển thị  ô đầu 2 gạch ngang bên trên và dấu chấm bên dưới,ô thứ 2 dấu chấm bên dưới, ô 3 ko hiển thị, ô 4 chữ b ô5 chữb
 không run được,Bác xem giúp em còn thông số nào chưa cài,Servo chỉ chạy jog (Fn 002) thôi . 
Cám ơn Bác nhiều.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Bác CKD cho em hỏi .
> Con servo yaskawa sgdm , em set trở về mặt định (Fn 0005) xong chuyển qua Pn 50A  n8170, Pn 50b n 6548,Pn 000 n0010 (sau khi nhập thông số xong tắc nguồn mở lại)   Sao không run được servo .nó  hiển thị  ô đầu 2 gạch ngang bên trên và dấu chấm bên dưới,ô thứ 2 dấu chấm bên dưới, ô 3 ko hiển thị, ô 4 chữ b ô5 chữb
>  không run được,Bác xem giúp em còn thông số nào chưa cài,Servo chỉ chạy jog (Fn 002) thôi . 
> Cám ơn Bác nhiều.


 Bác chụp cái hình em nó, mô tả thế hơi khó hiểu. bác làm lại thao tác reset (Fn0005). Sau đó thử chạy Jog lại, rồi set tiếp, em nghi ngờ là mất nguồn...

----------


## quangkhanh

> Bác chụp cái hình em nó, mô tả thế hơi khó hiểu. bác làm lại thao tác reset (Fn0005). Sau đó thử chạy Jog lại, rồi set tiếp, em nghi ngờ là mất nguồn...


 Em làm đi làm lại rẩt nhiều lần nó chỉ vậy thôi Bác ah.
Hình em nó đây Bác xem giúp em,
Cám ơn bác nhiều
https://imgur.com/a/6sGyp

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Khi bác reset (Fn005) xong, nó ra cái hình như thế ?
Bác làm thế này, reset (Fn0005) xong, không cài gì cả, bác chạy jog(Fn0002) xem nó có chạy không đã. Nếu nó chạy thì lúc đó sẽ cài tiếp. còn không chạy thì bác kiểm tra xem nguồn đã có ở chân L1C và L2C chưa

----------


## CKD

Chưa có kiểm tra lại xem nó hiển thị vậy thì báo cái gì.
Nhưng 2 chữ bb là motor chưa được cấp điện.

----------


## quangkhanh

> Chưa có kiểm tra lại xem nó hiển thị vậy thì báo cái gì.
> Nhưng 2 chữ bb là motor chưa được cấp điện.


Em có 4 em,cho về mặc định (Fn0005) cả 4 chạy jog (Fn 0002) thì bình thường,set cho em nó run như Bác hướng dẫn bên trên không em nào được Bác ah,Bác xem giúp em với.
Cám ơn bác nhiều.

----------


## quangkhanh

> Khi bác reset (Fn005) xong, nó ra cái hình như thế ?
> Bác làm thế này, reset (Fn0005) xong, không cài gì cả, bác chạy jog(Fn0002) xem nó có chạy không đã. Nếu nó chạy thì lúc đó sẽ cài tiếp. còn không chạy thì bác kiểm tra xem nguồn đã có ở chân L1C và L2C chưa


 Sau khi reset em cho chạy jog bình thường,cài thông số như trên nó ra vậy bác ah.

----------


## quangkhanh

> Sau khi reset em cho chạy jog bình thường,cài thông số như trên nó ra vậy bác ah.


ah nguôn L1C và L2C có bình thường.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Vì em hay cài trên máy tính, nên ko nhớ thông số. Nếu bác có cái cap kết nối thì bác cắm vào máy tính cài cho nhanh. Cap mua tương đối nhiều tiền, khoảng 1 triệu gì đó, nhưng có thể tự làm được. Còn bác vẫn muốn set bằng tay thì để em về copy cho bác cái bảng thông số. Cứ cài theo là đc. Nhưng servo cài đặt thì dễ, mà tuning thì ko dễ chút nào đâu bác nhé. Mấy cao thủ thì ko nói, cỡ như anh em mình cài đặt còn chưa dành thì tuning là vấn đề rất khó khăn đấy

----------


## quangkhanh

Khi có bệnh thì khấn tứ phương, có người nói là người cài đặc lúc đầu không cho reset hoàn toàn nên mới vậy, phải có cáp mơi được , em dân cơ khí biết vậy thôi, ngày mai em có cáp mong cao thủ giúp em qua kiếp nạn này, cho em nó chạy được là em xương lắm rồi, còn chuyện tuning cho em nó chạy mươt mà thì từ từ em thuần nó sau cũng được. 
Em cám ơn nhiều.

----------


## quangkhanh

Vấn đề hiện tại em đang em đang muốn em nó  " run" được là em sướng lắm rồi bác ạ.

----------


## vufree

Mình gặp vấn đề bộ  SGDM jog tay 1 chút xíu là báo lỗi AC8. Cụ nào biết giúp Mình xóa lỗi này với. Mình tắt mở nguồn lại thì hết lỗi nhưng jog 1 chút thì bị lại. Cám ơn Các Cụ

----------


## tranhung123456

> Mình gặp vấn đề bộ  SGDM jog tay 1 chút xíu là báo lỗi AC8. Cụ nào biết giúp Mình xóa lỗi này với. Mình tắt mở nguồn lại thì hết lỗi nhưng jog 1 chút thì bị lại. Cám ơn Các Cụ


xem lại cài encoder (thông số motor dùng encoder loại tuơng đối hay tuỵet đối)
nếu là tuyệt đối gắn pin cho encoder 
rồi setup Fn008 là ok

----------

vufree

----------


## trungnguyenhp

> Vì em hay cài trên máy tính, nên ko nhớ thông số. Nếu bác có cái cap kết nối thì bác cắm vào máy tính cài cho nhanh. Cap mua tương đối nhiều tiền, khoảng 1 triệu gì đó, nhưng có thể tự làm được. Còn bác vẫn muốn set bằng tay thì để em về copy cho bác cái bảng thông số. Cứ cài theo là đc. Nhưng servo cài đặt thì dễ, mà tuning thì ko dễ chút nào đâu bác nhé. Mấy cao thủ thì ko nói, cỡ như anh em mình cài đặt còn chưa dành thì tuning là vấn đề rất khó khăn đấy


Bác cho E xin cái link mua cáp kết nối chó Diver SGDM với

----------


## tranhung123456

> Bác cho E xin cái link mua cáp kết nối chó Diver SGDM với


tải manual từ nhà sản xuất về xem cho kỹ vào rồi lên google tìm sơ đồ chân cổng com  rồi hàn dây cho đúng rồi kết nối servo 
nói chung học hỏi trên 4rum + google thêm sáng óc ra 
chứ mua cáp thì giá trên trời mà không chuyên nghiệp mua về phí của (có khi dùng xong 1 lần cất xó )

----------


## trungnguyenhp

> tải manual từ nhà sản xuất về xem cho kỹ vào rồi lên google tìm sơ đồ chân cổng com  rồi hàn dây cho đúng rồi kết nối servo 
> nói chung học hỏi trên 4rum + google thêm sáng óc ra 
> chứ mua cáp thì giá trên trời mà không chuyên nghiệp mua về phí của (có khi dùng xong 1 lần cất xó )


Hi. Vậy Bác thông não giúp em cái đầu nối vào PC cổng com 9 chân thì em biết chỗ mua rồi, còn cái đầu cắm vào CN3 (mã 10114-3000VE) thì ko biết chỗ mua. 
Em lính mới ko tạo chủ đề cần mua đc bác chỉ giúp E

----------


## ghoang

> Hi. Vậy Bác thông não giúp em cái đầu nối vào PC cổng com 9 chân thì em biết chỗ mua rồi, còn cái đầu cắm vào CN3 (mã 10114-3000VE) thì ko biết chỗ mua. 
> Em lính mới ko tạo chủ đề cần mua đc bác chỉ giúp E


Bác cần jack 14 chân thì qua em, có cả 9 chân hàng xịn và 14 chân luôn  :Cool: 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/84...u-dong-hoa-2nd

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Hi. Vậy Bác thông não giúp em cái đầu nối vào PC cổng com 9 chân thì em biết chỗ mua rồi, còn cái đầu cắm vào CN3 (mã 10114-3000VE) thì ko biết chỗ mua. 
> Em lính mới ko tạo chủ đề cần mua đc bác chỉ giúp E


 Cái này bác qua 255B Bồ đề mà mua, đầy!. Hàng mới , hàng cũ, hàng sịn, hàng không sịn có hết. không chừng bác nhờ người ta đấu nối rồi hướng dẫn luôn bác cũng được ý. còn số Đt liên lạc, bác cứ xem ở chữ kỹ của em là ra đấy ạ ( :Big Grin: )

----------


## Thaihamy

Có mấy link hay mấy bác xem thêm
https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/do...gda-ca-yaskawa
http://dattech.com.vn/vn/faq/Thuc-hi...hong-so-Motor/

----------


## vufree

Các Cụ cho hỏi có cách nào reset Driver SGDH để chạy với servo yaskawa encoder tương đối 16 bit không ạ? Mình có 2 Driver chạy tốt với Servo 13bit nhưng khi gắn servo 16bit thì báo lỗi A.05. Cám ơn cả nhà

----------


## terminaterx300

> Các Cụ cho hỏi có cách nào reset Driver SGDH để chạy với servo yaskawa encoder tương đối 16 bit không ạ? Mình có 2 Driver chạy tốt với Servo 13bit nhưng khi gắn servo 16bit thì báo lỗi A.05. Cám ơn cả nhà


sách chỉ là ko chữa dc, 1 là chênh lệch cs giữa motor và driver lớn hơn 1/4 và 4/1

2 là encoder con 16bit đứt rồi

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Cám ơn Bác. Motor nhìn còn rất mới và có 2 Con nên khả năng hư là thấp. để Mình thử thay encoder 13bit vào xem có hoạt động không?

----------


## Gamo

Có khả năng là driver ko hỗ trợ 16 bits?

----------


## vufree

cắm vào Drive báo đúng mã motor và 16 bit encoder, nhưng không thèm hoạt động, không biết có liên quan gì đến tỉ lệ electric Gear ratio không nhỉ. Thế mới đau Cụ Gamo ợ.

----------


## vufree

Đã phát hiện ra vấn đề là Con motor 100V còn Driver là 200V, giờ sao Ta?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Đã phát hiện ra vấn đề là Con motor 100V còn Driver là 200V, giờ sao Ta?


po tay rổi.

----------

vufree

----------


## hty0790

> Bác CKD cho em hỏi .
> Con servo yaskawa sgdm , em set trở về mặt định (Fn 0005) xong chuyển qua Pn 50A  n8170, Pn 50b n 6548,Pn 000 n0010 (sau khi nhập thông số xong tắc nguồn mở lại)   Sao không run được servo .nó  hiển thị  ô đầu 2 gạch ngang bên trên và dấu chấm bên dưới,ô thứ 2 dấu chấm bên dưới, ô 3 ko hiển thị, ô 4 chữ b ô5 chữb
>  không run được,Bác xem giúp em còn thông số nào chưa cài,Servo chỉ chạy jog (Fn 002) thôi . 
> Cám ơn Bác nhiều.


 Đây k phải bệnh mà là chưa có tín hiệu servo on . Phải cấp nguồn 24v vào chân 47 và 0v vào chân 40 jack 50chan mới có servo on được . Mấy bác hướng dẫn đấu cnc toàn cài tắt thông số để servo luôn on thôi nên không đấu . Chạy vậy driver servo nóng lắm . . .

----------


## CKD

Bổ sung thêm link video tuning Yaskawa Sigma 2 servo
---> trên diễn đàn CNCProVN.com
---> trực tiếp tới video #1

----------

